# Thinking of moving up!



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

So last year I bought a brand new 928 wheeled Honda snowblower. It is definitely an awesome machine that not only clears the driveway effortlessly but provides a huge entertainment factor in it's ability to launch snow ridiculous distances. The wife calls it a snow pump. ANYWAYS....

I'm so happy with the 928 that I'm seriously considering going to the 1332 track machine. If 9hp is good, 13 has to be WAY better! The tracks just look so cool too. So here is my question. I have a large driveway, with two large parking areas and it is pretty much flat. How hard is the track machine to turn. I mean I'm not a weak guy, and honestly with the hydro drive there is no such thing as free wheeling with the wheeled machine either. Sure you can put it in transport mode in the garage, but thats not happening at the end of the driveway in a storm. 

For those of you that HAVE a track machine, is the turning THAT big of a deal, or is it sensationalized that turning is so hard when it is really not?

Secondly, and equally as important. Does the track machine track straight up the driveway without pulling from side to side? 

I don't want to be wrestling a beast every step of the way. The dealer says the track machine is the ONLY way to go...

Opinions????


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Turning will be more challenging. The trick is to rock it back, and let one side slip, while the other pulls around. This is especially easier on slick surfaces. And some have benefited with the side shoes on the buckets, to prevent the jerking back and forth action. 

My little 622 does not have these issues, but it is also not the easiest to turn.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

FairfieldCT said:


> So last year I bought a brand new 928 wheeled Honda snowblower. It is definitely an awesome machine that not only clears the driveway effortlessly but provides a huge entertainment factor in it's ability to launch snow ridiculous distances. The wife calls it a snow pump. ANYWAYS....
> 
> I'm so happy with the 928 that I'm seriously considering going to the 1332 track machine. If 9hp is good, 13 has to be WAY better! The tracks just look so cool too. So here is my question. I have a large driveway, with two large parking areas and it is pretty much flat. How hard is the track machine to turn. I mean I'm not a weak guy, and honestly with the hydro drive there is no such thing as free wheeling with the wheeled machine either. Sure you can put it in transport mode in the garage, but thats not happening at the end of the driveway in a storm.
> 
> ...


The more expensive the snow blower the more the dealer makes. Especially if the sales person gets commission.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> The more expensive the snow blower the more the dealer makes. Especially if the sales person gets commission.


 you hit the nail DEAD ON THAT 1.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I run my 928 TCD one hand on the drive control, one hand on the chute joystick. I also turn it one handed at the top and bottom of the driveway. I guess the big trick is making sure the machine is running at speed. As far as tracking goes, as long as the track tensions are close and skids are even. You should have no problem. The other fun part of tracks is watching your neighbors face when you run it up the stairs to clean the walkway.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bigger isn't always better


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

^^ +1

you seem to be very happy with your current machine, why fix it if it a'nt broke?

As others have mentioned it, tracks take some getting use to especially on a bigger machine, not sure if you'd be as happy with the 1332 as you are with your 928.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I have a new HS928TAS and I think it's conservative to say that the tracks provide more than triple the traction of wheels, and in a 180 turn it's that much harder. As for tracking, it tracks straight and needs less guidance than wheels -- less fighting when you hit packed tire tracks etc. In EOD or partial plowed situations the tracks provide a huge advantage in clearing out plow banks. The tracked machine eats them like cake without climbing or veering. I have a shared driveway and my neighbor uses a plow but has no place to put the snow so he "helps" me by running a plow past his area into mine, but always does a partial job which I have to clean up after. Overall the tracks make it easier for me, but make no mistake about this -- it is MUCH harder to turn 180, and it is a trade off. 

I moved my skids to the forward position to the sides of the auger before ever using the machine so I have no experience using them in the behind-auger position. The holes are there for both options. When turning, it helps to have the machine in motion, even if very slow. 

If your driveway is not steep and you don't want to clear lawn area (on high setting) for a dog run, or have to deal with clearing partial plowing mounds (you're generally blowing virgin snow, other than EOD) then I think you're better off with a wheel machine.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Another thing to consider is that the 1332 has the same 2nd stage impeller diameter, and a wider cut. In deep snow that impeller throughput may be the limiting design factor, so even though your cut is wider you have to slow down more to limit side spill. I'm not so sure the extra engine power helps in throughput all that much. I don't bog the 928 engine unless I try to go too fast in denser plow mounds. In deep powder it's more than adequate power. More powerful engine is nice to have but I'm not sure it's worth the extra $500 or so.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Stick with wheels.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

As others have stated, you will mainly help make the dealer a nice profit. If you are happy with your present model it's unlikely tracks or a wider cut will help much, and may make things more difficult. I would only consider tracks if I had a long steep grade and had only a few turns to make.


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

I love my tracks. If I had to do it again I would still buy another tracked machine.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had an HS928TA and Currently have an HS1132TCD. The 1132 doesn't really throw the snow any further, but it definitely takes less time, however I have a long driveway with huge wide spot at the top. Every Honda I've owned has had tracks, but I have owned MTD wheeled machines. Tracks are harder to turn, but I don't find it to be a problem. On bare ice tires with chains work better. On any other surface tracks are superior.


----------



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks so much to ALL of you that have responded with some very valuable insight. All responses considered, I have decided to stick with what I have in the 928 wheeled machine. It is awesome, I just wish Honda would offer the 28 inch wheeled machine with the 13hp engine. Now THAT would be the absolute bomb! Have a safe and fun rest of the winter everyone.


----------

